# FREE OBS Time Tools



## MMLTech (Apr 27, 2022)

XBStyx submitted a new resource:

PUBG Scoreboard for tournament streamers - The PUBG Scoreboard is a scoreboard used to livestream private or public tournaments.



> PUBG Livestream Scoreboard​Powered by  https://streamcd.net​Documentation https://pubgscore.com​Discord https://discord.gg/Hwc47bpG3r​
> The PUBG Scoreboard is a scoreboard used in PUBG private or public tournaments. It comes wrapped in a simple jQuery/PHP project that can be used locally on a webserver using XAMPP or hosting it...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## MMLTech (Jun 10, 2022)

MMLTech updated PUBG Scoreboard for tournament streamers with a new update entry:

Major update



> - Heavily modified the folder structure to have the whole project more compact
> - Fixed the scoreboard not working at all due to some layout issues



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DonGus (Sep 4, 2022)

MMLTech said:


> XBStyx submitted a new resource:
> 
> PUBG Scoreboard for tournament streamers - The PUBG Scoreboard is a scoreboard used to livestream private or public tournaments.
> 
> ...


I am a old retired computer guy that plays in a lot of pickleball tournaments. One of the tournaments asked to find a way to live stream pickleball with name and score. Update score from tablet. I see there is a lot of scoreboard overlays for OBS. That is what I want to do. Don’t mind paying for low cost purchase or consulting . Just want simple, Reliable and easy to train user. Mostly double play, but there are singles. Much like Ping Pong. I am planning on doing this for multiple tournaments and sporting events like HS FOOTBALL. Could you be of service for me. I am spending way to much time on the scoreboard part of this task. I am under a time problem. My first tournament is in October. I need some tech support to make this thing fly and find someone that will help do initial tournament with me.. I want to distribute your software and tech support to my customers. I need to know licensing on purchasing info. What kind of code is used and can I modify easily. I’m not great at coding , but do a little Arduino C++, python, html. I am working on proceeding from here to form a business out of producing Video Streaming for Pickleball tournaments and other sporting events. I need a partner for the scoreboard part of this endeavor. Please let me know you like to part of this and what youn would expect.

thx

Dgustavson4444@gmail.com


----------



## MMLTech (Sep 8, 2022)

DonGus said:


> I am a old retired computer guy that plays in a lot of pickleball tournaments. One of the tournaments asked to find a way to live stream pickleball with name and score. Update score from tablet. I see there is a lot of scoreboard overlays for OBS. That is what I want to do. Don’t mind paying for low cost purchase or consulting . Just want simple, Reliable and easy to train user. Mostly double play, but there are singles. Much like Ping Pong. I am planning on doing this for multiple tournaments and sporting events like HS FOOTBALL. Could you be of service for me. I am spending way to much time on the scoreboard part of this task. I am under a time problem. My first tournament is in October. I need some tech support to make this thing fly and find someone that will help do initial tournament with me.. I want to distribute your software and tech support to my customers. I need to know licensing on purchasing info. What kind of code is used and can I modify easily. I’m not great at coding , but do a little Arduino C++, python, html. I am working on proceeding from here to form a business out of producing Video Streaming for Pickleball tournaments and other sporting events. I need a partner for the scoreboard part of this endeavor. Please let me know you like to part of this and what youn would expect.
> 
> thx
> 
> Dgustavson4444@gmail.com


Hi, sent you an email, looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## MMLTech (Oct 14, 2022)

MMLTech updated FREE OBS Countdown Timer with a new update entry:

Engine update



> - Updated platform engine to load faster into your browser source



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Oct 16, 2022)

MMLTech updated FREE OBS Countdown Timer with a new update entry:

Slim link



> - Introduced slim link support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Oct 18, 2022)

MMLTech updated FREE OBS Countdown Timer with a new update entry:

Layout update



> - Updated configurator layout to make it easier for users to configure a countdown



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Oct 21, 2022)

MMLTech updated FREE OBS Countdown Timer with a new update entry:

Introduced new Self Promo feature



> The self promo feature allows content creators to gather audience from obscountdown users, there's only one requirement, to use the countdown in your video, doesn't matter where or how.
> 
> View attachment 87853



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Oct 30, 2022)

MMLTech updated FREE OBS Countdown Timer with a new update entry:

Fixed ending text issue



> Fixed the ending texts not showing



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Nov 6, 2022)

MMLTech updated FREE OBS Countdown Timer with a new update entry:

Introducing StopWatch and Boxing timer feature



> View attachment 88432
> 
> View attachment 88433



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Nov 9, 2022)

MMLTech updated FREE OBS Countdown Timer with a new update entry:

Introducing streamable holidays countdown and nation events



> View attachment 88562



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Nov 11, 2022)

MMLTech updated FREE OBS Time Tools with a new update entry:

Updated platform description



> Various timers that can be used in OBS Studio​
> Customizable countdown timer(set your time, colors, fonts, effects to match your overlay)
> Online Stopwatch where you can save laps(hotkeys enabled)
> Round timer for boxing, MMA, Muay Thai, kickboxing, CrossFit, and HIIT(warning sounds enabled)
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Nov 30, 2022)

MMLTech updated FREE OBS Time Tools with a new update entry:

Fixed timezone selection



> Timezone selection now works through browser interaction and works as supposed



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Dec 4, 2022)

MMLTech updated FREE OBS Time Tools with a new update entry:

Introducing timestamp tools for developers



> Introduced unix time converter for developers, transform human readabla date into the timestamp based on date and timezone. https://obscountdown.com/timestamp



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 6, 2022)

Hi,
I don't know if I'm missing something with the ability to install a CSV file, but I am using access to the browser and it's pretty cool. I am on a Mac Monterey and don't know programming. Is a CSV file installable? if so, how do I do it? Pretty neat though!


----------



## MMLTech (Dec 12, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> Hi,
> I don't know if I'm missing something with the ability to install a CSV file, but I am using access to the browser and it's pretty cool. I am on a Mac Monterey and don't know programming. Is a CSV file installable? if so, how do I do it? Pretty neat though!


Oh you mean the stopwatch with the laps function ? That CSV is just for statistics, however if I see some interest into that feature I can easily generate a Browser Source URL for it to be usable in OBS. Just stay tuned for the future updates on this app.


----------



## MMLTech (Dec 12, 2022)

MMLTech updated FREE OBS Time Tools with a new update entry:

Browser Source URL for our online stopwatch



> - You can now use our stopwatch https://obscountdown.com/stopwatch as browser source in OBS, for more information please read https://obscountdown.com/stopwatch#OBSStopwatchConfiguration



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 13, 2022)

MMLTech said:


> MMLTech updated FREE OBS Time Tools with a new update entry:
> 
> Browser Source URL for our online stopwatch
> 
> ...


Thank You MMLTech! I think I got it now. I'm not a programmer, but every time I try to install something into OBS I get edumacated. LOL. I will just use the browser source and that  CSV file is just for statistics.


----------



## MMLTech (Dec 15, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> Thank You MMLTech! I think I got it now. I'm not a programmer, but every time I try to install something into OBS I get edumacated. LOL. I will just use the browser source and that  CSV file is just for statistics.


no problem glad you figured it out :D


----------



## MMLTech (Dec 24, 2022)

MMLTech updated FREE OBS Time Tools with a new update entry:

OBS Countdown page update



> - Updated the countdown generator page, removed the stuff that was not necessary in the header of the web app
> - Updated the menu for the whole map
> - Updated the times for holidays and national events



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Sunday at 10:14 AM)

MMLTech updated FREE OBS Time Tools with a new update entry:

Home Page urls are now working



> Homepage holiday links are now fixed and won't redirect to a 404 anymore



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

